# EPH 500 Extreme, ECA stack.. Help!



## ae1069

Hey guys, my friend got me a product "EPH500 Extreme", it's an ECA stack and I was wondering whether or not if it was too much to take and safe to take, I am about 5ft 5 or 6", and weigh about 69kg

Here is what one capsule contains:

Ephedrine Hydrocloride 60mg

Caffeine Anhydrous 150mg

Dispersible Aspirin 30mg

Synephrine 35mg

L-Tyrosine 50 mg

Ma huang 125mg

Narnegin 50mg

Is that too much to take or is it safe to take one capsule a day to assess my tolerance?


----------



## L11

Take it on your day off work... Trust me.


----------



## xpower

ae1069 said:


> Hey guys, my friend got me a product "EPH500 Extreme", it's an ECA stack and I was wondering whether or not if it was too much to take and safe to take, I am about 5ft 5 or 6", and weigh about 69kg
> 
> Here is what one capsule contains:
> 
> Ephedrine Hydrocloride 60mg
> 
> Caffeine Anhydrous 150mg
> 
> Dispersible Aspirin 30mg
> 
> Synephrine 35mg
> 
> L-Tyrosine 50 mg
> 
> Ma huang 125mg
> 
> * Narnegin* 50mg
> 
> Is that too much to take or is it safe to take one capsule a day to assess my tolerance?


Shouldn't that be Naringin.Shame they don't know what they are putting in it lol


----------



## engllishboy

Male or Female? That's a fair old amount of ephedrine, but then again, it doubt it's strong being in a premade capsule. I don't think i'd like to take all those stims at once mind you, and i neck 600-700mg caffeine pre gym :lol:


----------



## oxy2000

it most likely wont have those amounts in it


----------



## ae1069

Thanks guys, I am male and I'm small so I guess I might as well almost female, lol. I'm somewhere between 5ft 5" and 5ft 6", and 69kg at 16% body fat.

Is the general consensus that I should not take these? I really want to just do it in safe amounts. Is there any way I can dose these in safe amounts? I opened a capsule and it's all just powdered substance.


----------



## xpower

just drop one & see how ya go TBH

Plenty females/males big n small use Ephs/T5s etc.

best bet is to try them on a free day


----------



## BettySwallocks

get one down ya and asses the situation from there, worst that'll happen is you'll be buzzing.


----------



## ae1069

xpower said:


> just drop one & see how ya go TBH
> 
> Plenty females/males big n small use Ephs/T5s etc.
> 
> best bet is to try them on a free day


I have made other posts on other forums as well, to quote one post:

"I wouldn't take this. This has two different forms of ephedra equaling close to around 100mgs per cap. Mua huang is ephedrine alkaloids plus there's synephrine in this as well? Your single dosage should be between 12-24 at a time, nowhere near that."

Sounds kind of bad, maybe I could open a capsule and take some of the powder out or something but I have no accurate way of knowing, and to be honest I have no clue what I'm doing so I don't want to play with fire


----------



## ae1069

Damn, I'm still thinking about taking one just to try it but I just don't want to end up dead or feeling chitty nomsayin'?

I wrote to the seller and asked him about the dosages so hopefully I can find more out soon


----------



## engllishboy

Take one in the presence of a friend on an off day, then if the **** hits the fan they can call for help.


----------



## c john

hey man how u doin

was wondering can your mate or your self get hold of eph500 extreme


----------

